# First Archery Buck!



## coyotekiller3006 (Jan 3, 2006)

been huntin pretty hard here in washington for deer being 3pt. minimum since the 1st of the month, decided to go down to my dads in the palouse contry wheat fields where i knew there were plenty of deer. really hard hunting you have to spot deer up on the fields and sneak into the canyons and put on a stalk. we saw 30 bucks in 2 days and 12 of them were legal, put on alot of stalks with no luck. this morning i saw this buck with 4 others and snuck on him to 40 yards and made the perfect quarting away shot, he went 10 yards and dropped and rolled almost to me haha! my first archery deer, 3x3 24 1/2 inches wide!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Congrat :beer:


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Good Job!!! Nice buck.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Nice buck - congrats!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Nice buck.. good shot!!


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Way to go...... Sweet deer.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

What kind of deer is that?


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Appears to be a muley...the G-1's just didnt split.

Great buck! :thumb:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

blhunter3 said:


> What kind of deer is that?


Muley buck! Don't have them there deer in Minn A? :lol:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Nice job! Can't wait until you get a coyote with that bow!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

There are no buck in MN :eyeroll: not that I would ever risk deer hunting in MN.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

congrats. nice deer :beer:


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Fantasic buck. Big congrats. :beer:


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

huntingdude16 said:


> Appears to be a muley...the G-1's just didnt split.
> 
> Great buck! :thumb:


That's actually very common on a younger MD buck. It's called a typical three point. They usually aren't that wide though.


----------



## tim.sirek (Jun 3, 2007)

Congrats on a great first buck!


----------



## coyotekiller3006 (Jan 3, 2006)

thank you guys, its actually not my first buck just first deer wiht a bow, i have shot 7 bucks, 12 deer total. yes it is a mule deer


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

Do you guys have blacktail in your area. Easy to confuse the two if you don't know what to look for.


----------



## coyotekiller3006 (Jan 3, 2006)

no blacktail in this area... very easy to tell them apart anyways


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

nice buck


----------



## mike landrich (Jul 5, 2008)

Nice deer. Your first archery deer will always be the most memorable.


----------



## Shorthair.On.Point (Nov 28, 2006)

nice job


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

congrats man


----------

